# Bad form



## eric.s (Aug 19, 2009)

Is it just me or is there always someone in the gym ( usually someone new to training ) that sacrifices form for weight?

my oppinion is form should should only be lost for the last one to two reps on your max sets?

But why do they not listen?


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

most people do this from time to time. "leave your ego at the door" isnt always a easy thing to do !

lifting heavy is seen to mean your stronger. and people fool themselfs by thinking " yes ive benched 400kg today" when it was a rubbish bench, and really 200kg would be there real lift with good form. but they go away happy.......


----------



## MyVision (Apr 15, 2009)

We all do this once in a while...


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

HJL said:


> most people do this from time to time. "leave your ego at the door" isnt always a easy thing to do !
> 
> lifting heavy is seen to mean your stronger. and people fool themselfs by thinking *" yes ive benched 400kg today" when it was a rubbish bench, and really 200kg would be there real lift with good form. but they go away happy.......*


I'd be over the moon if i benched 200kg lol :lol:


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

HJL said:


> most people do this from time to time. "leave your ego at the door" isnt always a easy thing to do !
> 
> lifting heavy is seen to mean your stronger. and people fool themselfs by thinking " yes ive benched 400kg today" when it was a rubbish bench, and really 200kg would be there real lift with good form. but they go away happy.......


lol its not usually the 400kg benchers in the gym doing that... more like the 50kg benchers.

saying that I have never seen anyone bench 400kg in my gym :lol: :lol:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

HJL said:


> and really 200kg would be there real lift with good form. but they go away happy.......


I think I would go away happy with such a bench weight too... 

there are some with really bad form out there but I think as long as you can get the form very good, not necessarily perfect then thats ok... I have never seen perfect form with heavy weights... even in most videos of the pros you could probably find something wrong... mostly little things but still not perfect...


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

or

Having to be spotted on the first rep out of 8 :lol: Oh dear, drop the weight he-man.


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

Was gonna say i'd be happy with a 400kg bench even with terrible form.


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

Some times i might do a few half reps to get use to the weight if i'm not used to it especially if i'm doing something like squats.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

form is very individual


----------



## eric.s (Aug 19, 2009)

take last friday, a lad worked in with us on shoulder press he tried matching weight, second set 60kg took it to about two inchs above his head. said to him to take it lower and his reply was ............................................"but then i cant lift it"


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

the numbers dont matter. you get my point. replace it with 100kg and 70kg if you must.!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

eric.s said:


> take last friday, a lad worked in with us on shoulder press he tried matching weight, second set 60kg took it to about two inchs above his head. said to him to take it lower and his reply was ............................................"but then i cant lift it"


how low do you take it?

have you seen markhus ruhl shoulder press? he takes it onto his forehead/nose...


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> how low do you take it?
> 
> have you seen markhus ruhl shoulder press? he takes it onto his forehead/nose...


He holds it very wide though. I take it down to my chin, hold then back up.


----------



## eric.s (Aug 19, 2009)

i take it so my elbows are just lower than my shoulders and bar about top of neck. and when do front shoulder press i take the bar down to about my chin


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Bad form just equals injury IMO!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

im just saying different things work for different people.

you seen branch warren train? bouncing all over the place lol, but hes still huge


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> im just saying different things work for different people.
> 
> you seen branch warren train? bouncing all over the place lol, but hes still huge


Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I think the key is to make sure the target muscle is being worked- some people row and keep very still, others use a bit more momentum for instance.

When I think of bad form I think of the muscle not being hit, most often as excessive weight is being used. If its being hit, then it doesn't matter whether your form is 'spot on'


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> I think the key is to make sure the target muscle is being worked- some people row and keep very still, others use a bit more momentum for instance.
> 
> When I think of bad form I think of the muscle not being hit, most often as excessive weight is being used. If its being hit, then it doesn't matter whether your form is 'spot on'


x2


----------



## Sangsom (Apr 8, 2009)

its gone past the point of laughter now, i just look for a few seconds n think to myself wat a tit


----------



## Bale (Dec 16, 2008)

Sangsom said:


> its gone past the point of laughter now, i just look for a few seconds n think to myself wat a tit


same!

ego must be left at home, but as said... its easier said than done


----------



## twin40s (Jul 4, 2009)

get form right you will go up weight in time.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> im just saying different things work for different people.
> 
> you seen branch warren train? bouncing all over the place lol, but hes still huge


Hes also got a world record for injuries.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

andysutils said:


> Hes also got a world record for injuries.


really? dont most of the big guys have injuries


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

years ago i went into a new gym for the 1st time & there was this old guy (must have been in his 60's) & he must have weighed about 8 stone & he had 200+ kg on the bar & i thought i have to see this.... it was a bit disappointing when he lifted the bar off rack & couldn't have squated even an inch...i guess at that age & weight lifting it off the rack was an achievment.


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Funny you guys mention Branch Warren. I just watched some of his training vids on youtube and I couldn't believe the lack of form on every exercise. He was bouncing 60kg incline press off his chest at 60mph like he had somewhere else to be!

I guess if it works for him.....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Give them a break mate its taken me 10 yrs to realise this !

:beer:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> I think the key is to make sure the target muscle is being worked- some people row and keep very still, others use a bit more momentum for instance.
> 
> When I think of bad form I think of the muscle not being hit, most often as excessive weight is being used. If its being hit, then it doesn't matter whether your form is 'spot on'


If anyone asks me l always tell them the same thing

" this will sound very anal but you have to concentrate on the muscle you want to work...... if you cant feel THAT muscle working you need to change something.....usually form "

Heard it yrs ago thought what a crock of sh*t but guess what 10 yrs later its my mantra !

:thumbup1:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

branch warren trains explosively. the bounce is minimal, it just looks like a big bounce


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

He does bounce a fair bit in all honesty, Dorian trained with explosive form.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

He adopts the old LFGB method, few of the big guys do.


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

So how do you go about upp'ing your weights? Do you keep on the same weight until you can strictly with complete perfect form 12-15 reps THEN up the weight, so you can go heavier and still keep perfect form? Or do you go, fck it, got a good 8-10 then, slam on another 5 and force your next set with dodgy form? Latter for me I'm afraid, because I train on my own and have to force myself to up weights. Cheat curls being a prime example.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

BillC said:


> So how do you go about upp'ing your weights? Do you keep on the same weight until you can strictly with complete perfect form 12-15 reps THEN up the weight, so you can go heavier and still keep perfect form? Or do you go, fck it, got a good 8-10 then, slam on another 5 and force your next set with dodgy form? Latter for me I'm afraid, because I train on my own and have to force myself to up weights. Cheat curls being a prime example.


Never ever sacrifice weight for form.


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

BillC said:


> So how do you go about upp'ing your weights? Do you keep on the same weight until you can strictly with complete perfect form 12-15 reps THEN up the weight, so you can go heavier and still keep perfect form? Or do you go, fck it, got a good 8-10 then, slam on another 5 and force your next set with dodgy form? Latter for me I'm afraid, because I train on my own and have to force myself to up weights. Cheat curls being a prime example.


I think in this scenario you would sacrifice a little form. BUT Branch Warren's form is poor on EVERY set. He is explosive yea as was Dorian BUT Dorian held the contraction where as Branch just lets it go almost with no contraction. Theres a big difference between the two


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

the other day ther was a post on cutler back training and the dick ed wasnt impressed as the weight was light, the out come was dnt matter about how they train if it works it works, if training with shyt form works for branch then it works. Branch may have a lot of injuries and shyt form but he also has a lot of mass and thats the name of the game, bodybuilding not form perfecting or weight lifting, and what he is doing is building his body so good luck to him. if he trained any different he prob wouldnt be on the Mr.o stage to day. i cant believe that no one has mentioned coleman?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i think a few people are just jealous of branch warren


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

give it a year and that bald cvnt will be jealous of me!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol at my self!


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

watching those two people try to pick up a box last night on derren brown.... i was cringing at how terrible their form was, i'm surprised health and safety didn't stop them!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

lol thats like my deadlift form  pretty crap


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

regardless of what ever mistakes or poor form they do, they are still fookin outstanding and have world class physiques and bodybuildings about how good you look.

Just goes to show that the lift fast get big method obviously works.


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol at my self!


no need to laugh, good attitude to have, need to get like that myself


----------

